# Report: Golden State thinking small forward and Jason Kidd



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Warriors ideally would like to deal the No. 7 pick, one of their selections in the 30s and Dorell Wright for an upgrade at small forward. Then, they could use the remaining pick (No. 30 or 35) on a big man, like St. Bonaventure’s Andrew Nicholson, and have the mid-level exception to offer an experienced free-agent point guard.
> 
> The Warriors think Andre Miller might have played his way over mid-level money with a strong playoff showing, but they believe they have a good chance at landing Jason Kidd. If Deron Williams signs with Dallas, the Warriors can tempt Kidd with the mid-level exception and offer the Bay Area native a front-office job after he retires. They’d also consider Kirk Hinrich and Raymond Felton, though those players might hesitate at being regarded as backups.


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/06/05/SP421OT4KO.DTL&feed=rss.warriors


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Are these guys retarded?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would trade the #7 pick, Wright, and #30 pick for Rudy Gay.

Maybe Kidd wants to come home?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Got the SF they needed without trading a hard backup SF and a good big man with many years ahead of him. Great draft by the GSW.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean, once Harrison Barnes was still on the board at seven, it made all kinds of sense to just pick him and sit tight. I'm not sure how I feel about their frontcourt, though, as you can't rely on Bogut to stay healthy. What I am sure about, though, is that it's crucial the Warriors take the one-year tax hit and bring back Jarrett Jack. They'll have a massive payroll for one year, until Jefferson and Biedrins drop off the cap, but they have too much momentum going right now to lose key players to free agency.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Harrison Barnes really impressed me in the playoffs. He's very versatile in his ability to score... Almost kobesque in the midrange double-pump fake and still get a good shot off ability. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree. Barnes has a bright future ahead of him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I started reading without checking the date and was like....... no.... what? Jason Kidd? No.

Then I saw it was from last year, and things make a little more sense now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Same thing happened to me haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I mean, once Harrison Barnes was still on the board at seven, it made all kinds of sense to just pick him and sit tight. I'm not sure how I feel about their frontcourt, though, as you can't rely on Bogut to stay healthy. What I am sure about, though, is that it's crucial the Warriors take the one-year tax hit and bring back Jarrett Jack. They'll have a massive payroll for one year, until Jefferson and Biedrins drop off the cap, but they have too much momentum going right now to lose key players to free agency.


This was an excellent post in retrospect. Nicely done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If they do lose Jack, another team will be more than happy to pick him up. Great first scorer off the bench. Maybe OKC if they let Martin go.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> This was an excellent post *in retrospect*. Nicely done.


That post was from two weeks ago, not last year. Not being a jerk, just want to make sure I'm not taking credit where it isn't due.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> That post was from two weeks ago, not last year. Not being a jerk, just want to make sure I'm not taking credit where it isn't due.


Appreciate the honesty.


----------

